# Nicotine & recovery



## snake (Dec 26, 2014)

Guilty as charged but my research on the effects of nicotine and the bodies ability to recover from not only surgery but day to day trauma has me ready to quit. I chew and I doubt the body care about how the nicotine gets into your system, just the fact that it has to deal with it. 

There's scads of studies out there and none of them are good. Do some research on the topic. If you are serious about you're game, get the hell off the poison!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a smoker and definitely sees how it effects me negatively. Don't have the mindset to want to quit at this point but I know what I'm doing isn't the healthiest choice.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 26, 2014)

I wonder how much nicotine? I like nothing better then to take the day down with a nice cigar and a few beers. I would be curious how much effect it has on my recovery?


----------



## snake (Dec 26, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I wonder how much nicotine? I like nothing better then to take the day down with a nice cigar and a few beers. I would be curious how much effect it has on my recovery?



I like a nice cigar too! I don't think the studies were for the 2 cigars a week. It's more like the steady flow you see from cig smokers. I'm sure 2 dips a week would do much to you either. 

The one study had the rats hooked up to a I.V. and it was on a pump.


----------



## conan (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been smoking off and on since 15, but haven't really noticed much in the way of ill effects until recently.  I think it's time to cut that shit out once and for all.  Besides, tis the season for resolutions


----------



## j2048b (Dec 27, 2014)

yeah ive chewed, and now moved to the skoal pouches, as its cleaner, but hell still so damn bad, ive chewed for about 20 yrs.... not saying it cause im proud of the fact, because im not, its associated with everything u do, and its not easy to disassociate its usage either...


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use to smoke until I moved to the US. Only had 5 a day. And never smoked at home unless I was friends who smoked.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2014)

i started smoking again..fuk it


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 28, 2014)

I've fallen off the map, been strung out on powdered sugar donuts, keystone light, Copenhagen and corned hash beef.  Times are rough, living off a lot less than I was (no longer oilfield)..  but dammit I'm gonna quit this shit once and for all..  thanks snake, I needed to hear that


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 31, 2014)

I admit nicotine has me right now but very soon. VERY VERY SOON I will beat the addiction and I'll be vice free...mostly

All smokers in the ugbb should be negged unless trying to quit. Including me


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

I quit for 5 years on Chantix.  I get it through my health insurance.  Love the wild dreams!!!  Good luck to all.  Waking up hacking my lungs out sucked.


----------



## OldnFat (Jan 3, 2015)

FreeBirdSam said:


> I've fallen off the map, been strung out on powdered sugar donuts, keystone light, Copenhagen and corned hash beef.  Times are rough, living off a lot less than I was (no longer oilfield)..  but dammit I'm gonna quit this shit once and for all..  thanks snake, I needed to hear that




I chewed Copenhagen for 33 years.. I was 15 when I started just a can every now and then.. Soon as I started college I went full throttle a can a day.. I saw the price go from 89 cents a can to 4.99 a can.  I was unfortunate enough to meet the most evilest self centered bitch one could only imagine and quickly fell in love. I kept my dark secret from her for a while. Then one night while driving home from a date. I packed my lip with that salty snuff one last time, rolled down the window and threw 1/2 a can out the window. I have never looked back. 2 years have past and I still crave the rush and satisfaction that comes from that small can with the tin top.. I have always been able to fight back the urge when it calls.. Soon I will be able to fight back the urge of a late night rendezvous with that evil bitch when she calls!!!


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2015)

Good for you beating it OldnFat!

I remember those days. "When it get to $1, I'm quitting" ...$2 I'm quitting....$3..

Back in the day, before 24/7 everything, I did what you did, packed a dip, chucked the can. On the way back, I was looking for the tin! lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Never used nicotine till I joined the army after high school. Once your feet hit afghan soil and your ass is outside the wire, a can of grizzly a day is too fukkin easy. Now its a bitch to quit


----------



## Paolos (Jan 7, 2015)

Good post Snake I need to quit dippin myself. Started at very late (40) been doing it just over 10 years. Quit drinking last
January when I decided to get in shape for a show and it was fairly easy.
Just gotta quit being a pussy and pull the trigger!


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 10, 2015)

Most of us have had quit attempts that we thought of as an event ; a task that we could complete within a few weeks - a month at most. Then, when the urge to smoke persisted beyond what we felt was reasonable, we despaired of ever breaking free of nicotine addiction. While the worst of nicotine withdrawal is over within a matter of weeks, release from the habit of smoking comes more slowly. 

Smoking cessation is a process, not an event.


----------



## Irish (Jan 10, 2015)

The biggest problem is that smoking is enjoyable and we only want to stop for health benefits. On those occasions when we are surrounded by people who are enjoying it, it's very difficult to say no.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 13, 2015)

Been using dip since I was 16 and I'm 51, too lazy to do the fuking math. I've came to the conclusion Snake that I can't quit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2015)

I smoke a few cigs a day.  Don't ever smoke more then 5, but can't let it go.  

I use to abuse many drugs but have straighten out quite a bit, just need to kick the few a day, but it's hard, I can self justify by saying, hey, I only smoked 2 cigs today.......I'm good.  

So it continues on.  Fuk


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Been using dip since I was 16 and I'm 51, too lazy to do the fuking math. I've came to the conclusion Snake that I can't quit.



That's the easy answer brother. You could if you wanted to, you just don't want to. I get it, I really do. It seems like we can't enjoy a F*n thing in life sometimes.


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> I smoke a few cigs a day.  Don't ever smoke more then 5, but can't let it go.
> 
> I use to abuse many drugs but have straighten out quite a bit, just need to kick the few a day, but it's hard, I can self justify by saying, hey, I only smoked 2 cigs today.......I'm good.
> 
> So it continues on.  Fuk



I know, it's like give me the number and I'll stay under it. 1/2 a pack of cigs, no problem! Smoke 11 and you're lungs come out of your mouth. One tin of dip a week, and we're good! One a day and you're lips fall off. 

Here's the number I came up with; I didn't like it and neither will you....zero. Sorry!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 14, 2015)

Yup im having a hell of a time yet again trying to quit and ive tried numerous times.... Been chewin over 20 yrs.... Shit every time i finish a whole roll of chew im telling my self im done then find myself right back at it..... Fawkin blows.... Im gonna call their 1-800 number i found about quiten chew.... Ill let ya know how it turns out, ive tried fake chew and that shit sucked! It was the most horrible turpentine crap ice ever tasted, i guess its just man-up time....


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Yup im having a hell of a time yet again trying to quit and ive tried numerous times.... Been chewin over 20 yrs.... Shit every time i finish a whole roll of chew im telling my self im done then find myself right back at it..... Fawkin blows.... Im gonna call their 1-800 number i found about quiten chew.... Ill let ya know how it turns out, ive tried fake chew and that shit sucked! It was the most horrible turpentine crap ice ever tasted, i guess its just man-up time....



Fake chew. lol! Yes, been down that road. It did little for me because I still need to get away from the feeling of having a pinch between my cheek and gum. Hay give it another go-round. So if you quit for a few days, you went a few days without it. Isn't that better than going a few days with it? Call it a detox, call it what ever but you have to say you're healthier without it even if it's for a few days.


----------



## philipj (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a neighbor who said he was going to stop drinking on New Years.  BS I thought, he had been in every jail on the Lake Michigan Coast for drunk.   Well he quit, and with a farm old farm tractor, rototiller and shovel began to make his own golf course.   I helped him remove trees, and the course was getting into rough shape.  That's when I decided to quit smoking, saying if he can do I can too.   As of October first every person I came into contact with heard me say "Did you know I am quitting smoking January First?"

I talked with a carfull of Iowa corn farmers and said it.  The older farmer in the front passenger seat hunched down and said "I know what you are doing, you are telling everyone you meet.  That way if you ever smoke everyone will know you failed".  Yep,  it worked, it was not easy and terrible for months, ate whatever I wanted, but I was done smoking as 1 1 1976.   And If I can do it...................   OH, and the golf course and I are doling fine.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 14, 2015)

You're telling me if I stop my copenhagen, I will see more gains?  But, but....


----------



## stonetag (Jan 14, 2015)

anewguy said:


> You're telling me if I stop my copenhagen, I will see more gains?  But, but....


It's just that damn Cope brother! I chew Skoal and I'm a big fuk...lol


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 12, 2015)

I smoked from 13-26. 7 months ago went on chantix and haven't had nicotine since. It was very effective for me, talk to your doctor about chantix 

edit: i stopped the chantix a week ago


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2015)

Been dipping for almost 20 yrs now. I associate it with everything. Hell I can go into business meetings with a stealth dip and no one has any idea. 

POB will attest that I hit most of my prs while throttling a nice plug of skoal. 

I need to quit. But damn, I enjoy my one bad habit. My wife is always on me to quit, but it's like I tell her - if I give up this bad habit, I will need to start another, and I don't know what that is yet, but it might be worse. She's got the kids harping on me now, so I'm running out of excuses. My 7 yr old asked me if they were going to cut half my face off, I told him if they did, he would have 2-face for a dad, and all his friends would be jealous. He's back on my side for the moment.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 12, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Been dipping for almost 20 yrs now. I associate it with everything. Hell I can go into business meetings with a stealth dip and no one has any idea.
> 
> POB will attest that I hit most of my prs while throttling a nice plug of skoal.
> 
> I need to quit. But damn, I enjoy my one bad habit. My wife is always on me to quit, but it's like I tell her - if I give up this bad habit, I will need to start another, and I don't know what that is yet, but it might be worse. She's got the kids harping on me now, so I'm running out of excuses. My 7 yr old asked me if they were going to cut half my face off, I told him if they did, he would have 2-face for a dad, and all his friends would be jealous. He's back on my side for the moment.



I feel your pain DYS, been dipping for over thirty years. I have come to the conclusion that I can't quit, I hate the word "quit", but it's just a reality. I honestly don't feel that it affects my lifting in anyway. Smoking is probably a whole different animal in that respect. Me likes the Skoal also! I guess this is almost a double post..lol


----------

